# DIY Acrylic Lily Pipes



## FrenchFry (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have seen a few helpful posts on how to build your own acrylic lily pipes.

Does anyone here make them and sell them? If so, what is the price range, including shipping?

I am interested in some for a 20 gallon tank with half inch tubing, but don't have the materials for a DIY.

Thanks!


----------



## xmas_one (Apr 27, 2010)

You can get nice glass sets on ebay for under 40 bucks shipped. The vast majority of the diy acrylic ones I've seen look horrible.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Do you have any particular brand recommendations?


----------



## xmas_one (Apr 27, 2010)

Those eBay ones are all pretty similar in terms of quality and looks, what size are you looking for?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 19, 2011)

13mm to go with an eheim canister filter with 1/2 inch tubing.

The intake can be 10 inches max.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

From what I remember, a couple of transparent zip ties help with the mm to inches difference.


----------

